# اكتاب حول الكهرباء المنزلية



## زياد بامراكش (8 أبريل 2011)

اسلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين.


*Black & Decker The Complete Guide to Wiring 4th Edition – DVDRip Tutorial + eBook*







في الطبعات السابقة، باع الدليل الكامل إلى الصفحة الرئيسية لأسلاك أكثر من مليون نسخة، مما يجعل من الكتاب الأكثر مبيعا على الإطلاق على الأسلاك الرئيسية للمستهلكين. في هذا المنقحة حديثا وأعيد تصميم طبعة، ويتضمن الكتاب كل ما أدلى الأصلي المفضلة لمالكي المناز ، ولكنه يضيف أيضا مشاريع جديدة ، مثل الأسلاك وأكشاك أو تسلط، وتشمل التعديلات الهامة لتلبية قانون الوطنية الكهربائية.


*http://www.filesonic.com/file/499645551/Interview.Experts.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/499641991/Interview.Experts.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/499659541/Interview.Experts.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/499669101/Interview.Experts.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/499665531/Interview.Experts.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/499668291/Interview.Experts.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/499672031/Interview.Experts.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/499672261/Interview.Experts.part08.rar*


----------



## ابو عمار الشمري (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على جهودك وبارك الله بك دوما لما فيه الخير للجميع مع احترامي


----------



## زياد بامراكش (9 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله **في**ك. **شكرا *ابو عمار


----------

